# BVI Charter Recs



## Nicklaus (Apr 23, 2012)

My wife and I are going to the BVIs in February with another couple. The other couple doesn’t have an sailing experience other than daysails on our boat in the Chesapeake. 

I’m currently looking at monohulls between 33 and 39 feet.

I’ve checked rates with Bareboat BVI, Footloose and Sunsail. Have an email in with BVI Yacht Charters, as well.

Any advice, things to look for, avoid, preferred companies, etc…

Thanks,
Nick


----------



## siredward55 (Oct 5, 2009)

I would recommend CYOA Charters out of St. Thomas. We used them this year and had no problems.


----------



## dongreerps (May 14, 2007)

sailtmm.com. Have always given good service, and take pride in personal service.
If this is your first bareboat charter in the BVI, would suggest letting whichever company you choose do the provisioning. We always request split provisioning for one day less than our charter, and always come back with food left over.
There are several threads here about getting to the BVI. May not be a problem for you coming from the east coast. If you do have trouble with airline schedules, there is a motel physically within the terminal building in San Juan. Nothing special, but easy to catch the first flight to Beef Island the next morning. 
If we do not stay in San Juan, we always sleep aboard the arrival night. Not as nice as an airconditioned room, but saves packing unpacking etc.


----------



## CLucas (Feb 10, 2007)

Sunsail. Nice fleet and excellent customer service. We chartered out of Tortola this summer (1st time) and had a mechanical with the boat -- they had a repair crew waiting for us at Bitter End and credited us for the inconvenience. We flew into St Thomas and spent a night there before taking a ferry to Tortola the next day. First night on the boat while at Sunsail base before heading out for a week. As first-time charterers, we went with a flotilla which gave a us ready access to 'local knowledge' while still giving us the freedom to do what we wanted. There were only 4 boats in our flotilla and they were great people.

Some people like Footloose, but know that they are mostly the older Sunsail boats.


----------



## FarCry (Apr 21, 2007)

siredward55 said:


> I would recommend CYOA Charters out of St. Thomas. We used them this year and had no problems.


I second your suggestion.

Not sure saying welcome to Sailnet is appropriate since you've been a member since 2009. But this does appear to be your first post. You are truly a lurker.

Which boat were you on?


----------



## Tim R. (Mar 23, 2003)

Nicklaus said:


> My wife and I are going to the BVIs in February with another couple. The other couple doesn't have an sailing experience other than daysails on our boat in the Chesapeake.
> 
> I'm currently looking at monohulls between 33 and 39 feet.
> 
> ...


Call Ed Hamilton. Caribbean Charters, charter boats caribbean, caribbean vacations sailing by Ed Hamilton Yacht Charters

They are a travel agent for chartering. They know all the best companies and they stand behind you if needed. We have used them a few times and they were excellent. They just setup a flotilla for us with BVIYC for next March.


----------

